# She did it!!



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My puppy Robyn passed her CGC test with flying colors. I'm so proud of her and my son. They both worked so hard for this!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay! Congrats! :happyboogie:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

YAY! I was the CGC evaluator at our obedience club last week and it was really fun to be on the other side. It's a lot of work- congrats to your son for sticking with it


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Congratulations. Well done. :toasting:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Excellent! Congratulations.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Woohoo! Great job!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats to your son and Robyn. Nice job! Oh yea and you too.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats !!!!!


----------

